# Hope for the last of the A. varius



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Ron Gagliardo told me about this a little bit ago:

Rainmaker Costa Rica - Press - Harlequin Toad


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

That is a very informative article, thanks for posting, good to know that they are reproducing and holding thier own.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

This population was the one Justin Yeager discovered. Its very small, but luckily its not afflicted with chytrid. The scientists have not done any in situ breeding yet, but close monitoring allows for urgent measures if necessary.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I was on a 3 way call with Marcus and Justin a few weeks ago, Justin is doing some interesting studies down there.


----------

